# DY blood & guts.



## rick84 (May 11, 2008)

Anybody sampled Dorian Yate's blood & guts programme?? If so, what were your thoughts?


----------



## ElleMac (Sep 20, 2011)

Why does it have such a gruesome name 

Can't say I've even heard of it, sorry 

Extreme Nutrition Athlete

www.extremenutrition.co.uk


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

I used this many moons ago, back when Dorian was Mr O. I got big, and strong...and injured all the time.

I suppose you make your own decisions.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Cos it sounds badass Elle..


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

I used to do it, I added a lot of size and got very strong but 20 15 years later I've had surgery on 1 knee, both shoulders give me grief and I'm no longer big or strong.

So Dorian's plan helped me reach my goals in the short term and has left me with problems for the rest of my life, I have none of it's positives and all it's negatives.

Summing up, it works. Negative feedback, you don't need to train so extreme, results can be made by using moire intelligent methods.


----------



## Ghost1466867995 (Jul 27, 2010)

Lol I had a go at this and developed shoulder problems...

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## rick84 (May 11, 2008)

A harsh programme by all accounts. Maybe give this one a miss!


----------



## Max1466868006 (Feb 16, 2010)

I was doing this 20 years ago, I only realised Dorian Yates had claimed it to be his "system" a few years later when I bought his book.

I liked it, it was a short time in the gym, it was intense and you could almost see yourself growing on the weeks everything was going well but eventually something goes. Not always a big thing or the end of the world but it will interfere with your ability to train 100% for weeks at a time.

I have always liked training heavy and still do a version of Dorians workout but probably at 85%. I still grow a little and I don't get hurt, it's better to have a year at 85% than 6 months at 100% in my opinion.

What do you think?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

This type of training is in brawn too albeit a modified version..


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Have done it before, but wouldn't really do it nowadays. Not suited for me.


----------



## qewmohtesd (Nov 1, 2014)

i think so,A harsh programme by all accounts. Maybe give this one a miss! thanks


----------



## TheTransporter (Jan 30, 2014)

The trainin method was what finished Dorian, he was rippin more things than a load of fatties at a yoga class!

I used to to Temple once a month or so a few years back. We used like to visit all the big name gyms to see what the fuss was about and see if we could learn any ov the secrets.

Dorian was alright - quiet and not much on smalls talk but was honest enuf when giving help out and advisin folks and it was him that said blood n guts finished him quicker than he could have lasted but he said it workedfor him so he did it as long as he could


----------

